# Amish Christmas Lights



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

-_O-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

:-D


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ha ha I didnt see that one coming!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Ill admit I stared at the screen for a while waiting for something to load.  
Then realized what I was looking at. That's a goodun Goob!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I love making fun of the Amish because they're never going to see it!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

REPETER said:


> I love making fun of the Amish because they're never going to see it!


That gave me quite the laugh!


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Now we know why they keep getting run over out there...So,dark..


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Good one...
I thought download was slow...
Just me being slow to catch on.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

StillAboveGround said:


> Good one...
> I thought download was slow...
> Just me being slow to catch on.


I tapped on my screen a couple times.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)




----------

